# If you're having trouble with training...



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thought this was as good a place as any to post this. I know some of you are having some trouble with training your Hav. This won't help with that and even though it's not a Hav, it is darn cute! Enjoy!

*TYPE IN a command and see what happens... sit, roll over, down, stand, sing, dance, shake, fetch, play dead etc. and...it's also very cute if you type in a command that's not recognized...!!* 
*Make sure you type in "Kiss" too, but do it last.*

http://www.idodogtricks.com/index_flash.html


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is hilarious, Leslie.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Cute little Yorkie, I think it was. The Kisses were very sweet and I like the jump on the couch...nice..

Derek


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, how cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That just put a VERY BIG smile on my face - love those kisses!!!
Thanks Leslie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww thanks for sharing Leslie. We can all have a virtual little dog to tame our MHS.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That was so cute espcially the kisses!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

too cute and fun, too....thanks for sharing


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That was great!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That was too cute, thanks for sharing. More dog kisses yeah.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad you're enjoying it. I appreciated how you only had to give the command _once_ and it is obeyed. I wonder how long it took them to teach it to read??? ound:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

that was sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very cute! Now, if I can only get my girl to master ALL of them! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

did you try fetch?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Adorable....put a BIG smile on my face.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That was so cute! Thanks for fowarding the link! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoa.....training that dog to obey was easy! And much cheaper than obedience classes! :biggrin1: Thanks, Leslie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hadn't tried fetch Missy. Thanks for listing it.

I did:
sit
down
stand/beg (same results)
jump
shake
roll
walk
bark
kiss

and I think one or two others that I can't recall.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is so cute! You have to try dance. It is so funny!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that is cute, Karen!


----------

